# Is 75 pounds too heavy for 2 year old GR female?



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All, I am new to this forum. 
I have a two year old female Golden Retriever and I am concern about her weight.
She weighs little over 75 pounds. Is that healthy?
Ina


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

Thank you all... I am even more confused now


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Our 4year old Golden Kia is exactly 30.5 kg (67 pounds) and vet said this is perfect weight. So pound up or down, shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

There is such a variation in weight from one dog to another, it is hard to tell without a picture of being there to feel the dog. Clancy, my male, is tall, 26 inches. He weighs 86 pounds and is in excellent shape. Here is how I know.

Get him to stand in a stacked position. Stand over him and look at his shape. I see a defined waist line, which is what you want. Take your hands and gently pass them over his rib cage. You should be able to easily feel his rib cage without having to push. If you have to push into him in order to feel each rib, or if you can't easily tell where his waist starts and his rib cage ends, then he is too big and needs to lose a few pounds.

There a lot of dogs that need to lose weight. Excess weight can increase the chances of Hip Dysplasia so it is a good idea to keep your dog fit and trim.


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

I feel better now and l've learned something new.
*All:* Thank you for all your suggestions.
*Timberwolfe:* Picture of Clancy to share with us?


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

Did you guys see the golden retriever (Daniel) in the "Puppies" gallery.
Apparently he is only 7 months old and weights 33kg. 
That is like 70 pounds, and he doesn't look over weight to me...


----------



## twogoldens324 (May 19, 2005)

Penny my 2.5 yo female Golden weighed 72 pounds at her yearly check up. I thought she was to heavy, I am paranoid about weight on dogs because of hip and joint issues. My vet said she is perfect. The least he would like to see her weigh is 70 pounds. She is tall, I don't know the exact height though. Karen


----------



## aml66 (May 23, 2005)

*Haley`s weight*

After reading all of your posts I got a little concerned but the vet has never told me that there was anything wrong. Haley is 8 1/2 months old and she weighs about 68 lbs. When I got her I met her parents. The mom was around 80 lbs and the dad was around 100 lbs. Compared to her parents I would say she is normal but is she going to be an unhealthy dog when she is older?


----------



## aml66 (May 23, 2005)

*Haley`s weight*

After reading all of your postings i got a little concerned about my puppy. The vet has never told me that anything would be wrong though. Haley is about 8 1/2 months old and she weighs about 68 lbs and still growing. When I got her I met her mom and dad. The mom was around 80 lbs and the dad was around 100 lbs. She is normal when compared to her parents but will she be unhealthy when she gets older?


----------



## AbbeyRose (May 22, 2005)

Abbey is a 2 year old golden female. I just had her in to see the vet and she weights 80 lbs. I ask the vet if she was to heavy and he said that she was fine. It just depends on your dogs build!!


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

It depends on how large her frame is. If she's a large-boned girl, she'll weigh way above the breed standard for a female. Our Golden boys have all been much larger than the breed standard and have usually weighed in at about 100 lbs as adults. One had bad hips, elbows, and ankles, and the other one is just fine in those areas of his body.

Cheryl


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Haley is going to be a large female. If both parents are big, she will be too. More often than not, that will happen. We've had three Golden males, one with a large mother-small father, one with a large father-small mother, and one with both parents being large, and all three dogs turned out big, around 100 lbs as adults, way above breed standard.

Cheryl


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Wow! My little guy is 6.5 years old and weighs 54 lbs. He was the runt of the litter but when we brought him home at 9 weeks he was the second largest puppy. Mojo is just a small boned boy. My other golden Toby (RIP) was Huge. He had to weigh in around 90/100lbs and was not heavy at all. Big Bones - Hey maybe he was like ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big Bones/Heavy bones!!! What do you think? Can I get away with that!!! :lol:


----------

